# Phenom II X4 965 BE temp..?



## BHU5HAN (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi, I have AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE and Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3L mobo.

I've installed the HWMonitor to see how hot my mobo/cpu gets, but don't What is TMPIN0, TMPIN1, TMPIN2 in HWMonitor..? and why mobo TMPIN2 is always higher..? yesterday it was 69°C, is this the normal temp for TMPIN2..?

I've also set CPU Warning Temp to 60°C in BIOS, I often get warnings, What is the max temp for my CPU..? and What should i do to keep it cool..?

Please help me.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2011)

^^ post the HWmonitor screenshot here and tell us what cabby do you have and with how many fans - 69C temp is under idle or load ??

965BE has max temp limit of 62C but do what I have asked for and then we will talk abut it more


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 21, 2011)

69c may be it is northbridge temperature.it will be usually on higher side but it is difficult to tell what should be its optimum temp but usually within 70c is good.about your processor temp maximut temp is 62 as already told by topgear.to decrease temp decrease your vcore in bios to 1.25-1.3v as the stock cooler can not handle the default vcore of 1.45v.after reducing the vcore check the system stability using prime 95 for atleast 1 hour.i suggest you to set 1.25v if it is stable. 
 Refer to your mobo manual to know where to find the vcore option.i guess it is in 3rd option when you enter bios.if you got any confusion then get it cleared first before changing anything in bios.


----------



## BHU5HAN (Dec 21, 2011)

HWMonitor screenshot:
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/hwmonitorm.png

Speccy System Information:
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/speccyt.png
BIOS Version: F5a

@topgear
69°C temp under load. I've iBall i2601 Cabinet with 1 x 8cm exhaust fan at rear side.

@sukesh1090
After reading this thread, I open the manual and tried to set the vcore of 1.25v, but I was unsure which option to change, so I don't change anything in BIOS.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 21, 2011)

^CPU temp is fine. 
its given by this (red boundary) -
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/7195/73734326.png

that TMPIN2 which you are talking about probably is your northbridge temp after you gamed.


----------



## BHU5HAN (Dec 21, 2011)

That HWMonitor CPU temp looks fine, then why my system gives me warning beep sound..? 
It gives me warning, whenever I'm performing operations like converting a video/audio or exporting a mp3/wav from fl studio. After starting operation within 25-30 sec cpu start making beep sound  ... few days ago, system keep making beep sound, so I close all my operation and click on "Shut Down" button and after few seconds BSOD  ... What should I do to avoid CPU from getting hot quickly..?
I'm facing this problem after installing +4GB Ram and 64-bit Win 7.

What is safe temp for TMPIN2..? btw i don't play games (I'll start playing after release of HD 7000 series)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 21, 2011)

Remount that ram module properly.
If still problem doesnt go, do memtest86+. If error detected then ram is faulty.


----------



## BHU5HAN (Dec 21, 2011)

I already did memtest86+, nothing is faulty and it is properly mount, I think 64-bit require more computing power than 32-bit.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 22, 2011)

Take out processor, clean the socket area and cooler, remount and see.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 22, 2011)

v core will be in 3rd option of your bios its name is something like 'advanced options'.when you enter that option at the bottom you will different voltage options,in that look for something like cpu volt or processor volt.cgange it to 1.25 and run prime 95 for 1 hour.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2011)

BHU5HAN said:


> I already did memtest86+, nothing is faulty and it is properly mount, I think 64-bit require more computing power than 32-bit.



64 bit won't create such issues - most probably you are facing issues due to over heating and the north bridge / cpu is getting overheated somehow and that's why your cpu fan is spinning at ~6k rpm. Remount the cooler with some good TiM as suggested - try HWinfo 32 for temp monitoring - enter in bios / stay there for 5-10 mins and check the temp from there ( every bios has some sort of system/volt/temp monitoring features )

and only one fan in rear as exhaust is not enough to dissipate heat - get a good cabby like Zebronics Bijli ( at-least ) which has good ventilation or if you can increase your budget for a good cabby we can give you better suggestion.

From the screenshot you posted your cpu vcore is 1.38v so most probably it's set at 1.4v under bios setting - change it to 1.3v and see if the temp drops or not.

You can find this under MIT menu in Bios settings


----------



## BHU5HAN (Dec 25, 2011)

@topgear
i didn't remount the cpu cooler, cos i don't have any TiM. i only clean the FAN and removes the dust from heatsink.
Screenshots of bios temp monitoring:
Before:
View attachment 5824
After 15 minutes:
View attachment 5825

What is the price of Zebronics Bijli..? also tell me other options..?

I've set the VCORE to 1.25v, temp drops to 38-40°C @ idle and 56-58°C @ LOAD. I tried to run Prime95 torture test, but CPU temp warning keep on ringing after 30-40 secs


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2011)

Zebronics Bijli is available at Rs. 1550.

In winter season the temp should not be that much high even with a stock cooler - looks like you need to remove and remount the cpu HSF ( clean the Old paste ) - get some good thermal paste like CM Thermal Fusion 400


----------



## BHU5HAN (Dec 26, 2011)

then suggest me Cabinet + SMPS(for HD 6870/7870) + CPU Cooler(optional) + Case Fans(optional), my budget is 5k


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 26, 2011)

Bhu5han what PSU/SMPS are u using? It could be that it is not able to provide sufficient power to the CPU on load.

EDIT:
On re-reading ur earlier post I think maybe the HSF is not properly mounted. Your idle temp is also high without load.

Get this

Zeb Bijli ~ 1.5k
CM Hyper TX3 ~ 1.3k
Tagan Stonerock 500W~ 3k

Total ~ 5.8k

Alternatives
NZXT Gamma ~ 2.1k (In mumbai)

You could skip the cooler if you want.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2011)

BHU5HAN said:


> then suggest me Cabinet + SMPS(for HD 6870/7870) + CPU Cooler(optional) + Case Fans(optional), my budget is 5k



for 5k you can get NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.9k + CM Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler @ 2k


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 27, 2011)

TG you forgot the SMPS.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ thanks for pointing it out 

But still I would suggest OP to stick with NZXT Source 210 Elite and for the PSU he can opt for Corsair CX430v2


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 28, 2011)

OP wants PSU for for HD 6870/7870. The cx430v2 may be insufficient or too close to the limit.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 28, 2011)

Your temps should be very close to my stock fan cpu and gpu temperatures. Remove the heatsink and reapply a thin paste of TIM.

A good airflow in a cabinet is must to lower the temp by about 5-10C.


----------



## BHU5HAN (Dec 29, 2011)

I've remount the CPU Cooler with lots of TiM (ZP Heatsink Compound), temprature drops 4-5°C, also set VCORE to 1.25V and run the prime95 torture test for 90 minutes without any Error and BIOS CPU Temperature Warning.

What should I do now? Buy a new cabinet or stick to the current iBall i2601.
I think that, after installing front and side case fans, my current cabby will have good airflow.

@ashis_lakra
do you also have X4 965 BE? and what is your VCORE?


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> OP wants PSU for for HD 6870/7870. The cx430v2 may be insufficient or too close to the limit.



ok... how much warranty tagan has on psus _ I would say to get a corsair cx500v2 or seasonic S12II 520


----------



## leonneel (Jan 2, 2012)

if u r using stock cooler and stock heatsink paste ur normal temp will be 40 degree C.and on load 60-65 degree C...and if u use externam good heatsink paste it will be 33 degree C idle and on load max 55 degree C! i have the same


----------

